# Army Soldier Arrested For Trying To Arrange Sex With Minor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Soldier Pleads Not Guilty To Charges*

*MARSHFIELD, Mass. -- *A 20-year-old Army soldier from Lawrence pleaded not guilty Wednesday to trying to arrange a sexual encounter with someone he thought was a 13-year-old girl but who was actually an undercover police officer.

Michael Anderson, home on leave, was arrested Wednesday morning after he arrived at a Starbucks cafe in Marshfield expecting to meet the girl.

He was charged with attempting to commit statutory rape, attempting to commit a crime and dissemination of harmful material to a minor.

The arrest followed undercover work by a Plymouth County deputy sheriff who posed as a young girl in Internet chat rooms and spent at least two weeks chatting online with Anderson.

"Anderson seemed to focus on this person who he thought was a young girl" and wanted to meet her for a sexual relation, said Marshfield police Lt. Robert Wright.

Wright said this is the third time since October that a special unit made up of officers from Marshfield and the Plymouth County District Attorney's office have made such an arrest.

Anderson was scheduled to be shipped out to Germany next month, Wright said. It was unclear how the charges would affect his Army status.

_Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

hmmmm scary!


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Quite a bit of this going on, been going on for awhile. About 8 years ago, I worked with a task force that set up these perverts with similar "stings". Having previously worked undercover narcotics in West Hollywood, I thought I had seen most of the sick sh^t out there. But these guys were even sicker. Invariably, when we finally lured one into our trap, and threw them on the floor and put the cuffs on them, they whined and cried like the little pussies that they were.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

Perverts in West Hollywood!?! C'mon now! 

I'm from West Hollywood, although currently in New Jersey. I was there for Halloween a couple of months ago and with all of the "macho" costumes it was hard to tell who the real sheriffs were. I can't wait to move back!

Nancy


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

This problem is a lot worse than many think. Check this out;

http://www.perverted-justice.com


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Perverted Justice is a great website. They are regular people that have chat conversations online with would-be pedophiles and try to expose these sickos for what they are. They post pictures, phone numbers and addresses (when available) of these creeposa and do all they can to get local law enforcement involved. I read about an army soldier from Maryland (I think?) that was thrown out of the service and convicted last year from an online chat conversation with who he thought was a 13 year old girl. Not too many of these are from MA, but it's still a great read. Scary as hell, too.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

_Delta784- "This problem is a lot worse than many think. Check this out;_

_www.perverted-justice.com"_

OMG- I just spent a few minutes reading that crap. Just when you think you can't be shocked. What a *sick *bunch out there.:HS:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Omg sick is not a strong enough word for these ppl:shock: 

i just had a quick look at that site .. makes u wonder what the hell is wrong with ppl
who are supposed to be adults!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Perverted Justice is a great website.


If you haven't yet, be sure to check out the forums, especially the "follow-up" section. That's where the amateur detectives go to work, and it's amazing how quickly they can sometimes find the real identities of these people.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

DC PD WTF?

http://www.perverted-justice.com/?archive=srcox520









This wannabe pedo tried to solicit cuteasabutton_1989, a 13 year old girl
... or so they thought!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> DC PD WTF?


IIRC, they also bagged a campus cop in Boston, but were unable to confirm it.

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Boston College PD, it was... or so he said.


----------

